# Wonderfurl leaders



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got a few "wonderfurl" furled leaders.... they look/ feel real nice but haven't tried them out yet ( still just a practice caster anyways). Anyone else use these? Do you like them or not? Just curious. I can already tell I like them more than the SA tapered leaders I have.... much less memory/ coil

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Been making/using/selling furled leaders for about 6 years. Love the thread furled leaders. They are my go to leader for dry fly fishing. I use folrocarbon furled leaders for nymphing and swinging streamers. 

Brad


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool... gonna have to google the "thread" furled leadr... I imagine is has basicaly no memory?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Brad makes good furled leaders !



BradS said:


> Been making/using/selling furled leaders for about 6 years. Love the thread furled leaders. They are my go to leader for dry fly fishing. I use folrocarbon furled leaders for nymphing and swinging streamers.
> 
> Brad


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Brad, PM sent

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I just started using a furled leader yesterday, and I really like it.

Memory is very low, and I like the flexibility of the material. 

I'm also pretty sure that it gives my presentation more finesse, particularly with dries... either that, or I was casting great yesterday. LOL

One down side I experienced was that because the material is so flexible, it acts like a spring when pulling on a snag, and whips it back at you a lot faster than a standard leader.... but I don't think this is a deal breaker because of the other advantages that it has.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

copperdon said:


> I just started using a furled leader yesterday, and I really like it.
> 
> Memory is very low, and I like the flexibility of the material.
> 
> ...


If possibe, pull the snag off with the line underwater. That is one of the few disadvantages, but I think the advantages outweigh them.

Brad


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

That doesn't sound too bad... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

BradS said:


> If possibe, pull the snag off with the line underwater. That is one of the few disadvantages, but I think the advantages outweigh them.
> 
> Brad


Brad,
How much tippet do recommend using with the furled leaders?

Or is it pretty much the same length based on the same parameters for regular leaders (water depth, speed, clarity, etc)?


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

copperdon said:


> Brad,
> How much tippet do recommend using with the furled leaders?
> 
> Or is it pretty much the same length based on the same parameters for regular leaders (water depth, speed, clarity, etc)?


 I usually do with 3-5 feet, depending on water clarity, wind etc. I usuall use 1 straight piece un less I am fishing tiny flies on 7x, then I step it down from 5 or 6x. Hpoe this helps,

Brad


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

BradS said:


> I usually do with 3-5 feet, depending on water clarity, wind etc. I usuall use 1 straight piece un less I am fishing tiny flies on 7x, then I step it down from 5 or 6x. Hpoe this helps,
> 
> Brad


It does. Thanks!


----------

